# Happy freakin Fourth!



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice plan B.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey! I recognize that trout!

I caught him by the railroad bridge last week!

Mark


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice red! 

Weather wasn't much better over on the WC. Got caught in a pretty good rain and actually had to bail a little water yesterday. Didn't catch anything but a 6" mangrove snapper either.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job dodging the weather, and nice catching [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mims (May 1, 2007)

damn gary she kicked your ass again. good job sophie.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey now, I gotta let her catch something........ (keeps her happy) :-X


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

What is that smell? Oh yeah, that smells like BS to me. Be happy, at least somebody catches fish on your boat.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, that is exactly why I do not want to "cap" the end of the TillerPillar. I use it to hold my pole and a flashlight when loading and unloading in the early morning or night. Get shot! Thanks for the kudos.

Gary, I am seeing a re-occurring theme here. Sophie = bigger fish, Gary = little fish. That is ok Garry, maybe Sophie is just better. I'm just messing with ya!
;D ;D

Joe


----------

